# Squeak when depressing auger



## Daveyboy (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi guys ,

I have a Murray 29inch and when I depress the auger lever there is a fairly loud squeak before the auger activates . The auger runs fine without any noticeable sound so it appears something needs lubrication . Any ideas and how / where to lubricate to correct ? thanks .


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Does the squeak continue or just when the auger is engaged initially? If initial, it's most likely from when the auger belt and the drive pulley make contact. My old MTD did that when I put new belts on, as it wore the sound diminished. You can think of it like when you pop the clutch on a manual tranny auto and chirp the tires...

There's nothing to lubricate, it may just be the characteristic of some machines. Any other thoughts out there?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

sounds like the belt engaging to me as well. nothing to worry about. If it is bothersome sometimes holding a crayon against the belt for a second or two helps. 

so does holding a fine file but... one slip.

it roughens up the belt surface so it does not screech. think of sliding on a gym floor with bare skin, take the gloss off and it wouldnt be bad


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, I would agree that it is just the belt engaging. Another method to lessen it would be to throttle the engine all the way down before engaging the auger, throttle up after engaging and then just hold it down the whole time. Although that method might prove to be impractical in real life usage as you have to engage and disengage quite often sometimes. Also, a lot of newer engines don't even have a throttle setting.


----------



## Daveyboy (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok k thanks do the suggestions many thanks, have a good new year and happy snow blowing


----------

